# [OT] GentooPub Milano, special 'emerge -av newyear' edition

## mouser

Buon pomeriggio a tutti.

Si era detto con codadilupo, randomaze e altri di organizzare un GentooPub, giusto per rivederci per un

```

# emerge -av newyear

```

Apro il thread adesso, cosi' magari riusciamo a racimolare piu' gente

Pensavo a mercoledi' 29 Dicembre... Sempre 18:00 Porta Garibaldi

Mettiamoci d'accordo.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

Inizio a stilare una lista:

```

- mouser

- randomaze

- codadilupo

- fedeliallalinea

- fat_penguin

- [b]zUgLiO (? sotto tortura da coda, fedeli, randomaze e mouser) [/b]

- [b]akiross (? se non uccide nessuno  :D )[/b]

- [b]khazad-dum (?)[/b]

```

zUgLiO ha detto di no ma e' sotto tentativo di convincimento da parte di codadilupo e mouser.

Terro' aggiornata nei limiti del collegamento.Last edited by mouser on Thu Dec 23, 2004 4:04 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Apro il thread adesso, cosi' magari riusciamo a racimolare piu' gente
> 
> Pensavo a mercoledi' 29 Dicembre... Sempre 18:00 Porta Garibaldi
> 
> Mettiamoci d'accordo.

 

Per me va bene...

P.S. fedeliallalinea, ci sei?

----------

## zUgLiO

Cosa pensate di fare di preciso? Solo una scappata veloce al pub o anche altro?

Piacerebbe venire anche a me, cosi finalmente vedo la capitale del nord   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

credo che da quanto ho visto durante i gentoo pub frequentati, non e' mai stata una "scappata veloce al pub".... piu' che altro una sosta prolungata....

Comunque semmai si puo' pensare anche ad un GentooPub + GentooCena in onore dell'anno che verra'.

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Cosa pensate di fare di preciso? Solo una scappata veloce al pub o anche altro?

 

Dipende... si può anche vedere di continuare la serata in altri locali  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

Mi sembra che in passato si sia fatto un

```

# emerge -av GentooPub

```

e che codadilupo abbia dato come dipendenze

```

[*] GentooCena-0.1

```

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Si potrebbe vedere se magari si puo' ripetere la cosa

----------

## akiross

Bhe raga, io ci sarei volentieri! Piu' che altro spero non sia giorno di guida (a gennaio devo dare l'esame di scuola guida)

Ne parlo con il capoguida e poi vi faccio sapere, ma credo che verro!

Ciauz!

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> a gennaio devo dare l'esame di scuola guida

 

OH_MY_GOD_! Nessuno uscirà vivo di qui, moriremo tutti !  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Sorry, ma era doveroso, visto che nessuno fin'ora l'aveva detto  :Wink: 

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Mi sembra che in passato si sia fatto un
> 
> ```
> # emerge -av GentooPub
> ```
> ...

 

Hai dimenticato che nella versione 1.0.1-r2 c'e' anche

```
[*] GentooCoffe-10.0
```

P.S.: io ci sono, comunque  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai dimenticato che nella versione 1.0.1-r2 c'e' anche
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Giusto! Chiedo venia   :Embarassed: 

----------

## khazad-dum

Ciao a tutti.

So che la mia presenza sul forum è laconica e saltuaria, ma penso proprio di fare un salto anche io. 

Magari non proprio alle 18 in punto, ma ce la metterò tutta.

Ciao

----------

## mouser

Non preoccuparti khazad-dum, il punto di ritrovo e' alle 18:00 in Stazione Garibaldi (una ricerchina sul forum e si trova anche un mappa in codice ascii..... leggibile pura da terminale, siori e siore) e poi dovremmo andare al Movida.

Nulla vieta a chi vuole di raggiungerci li, se per qualche motivo non riesce ad essere alle 18:00 in Garibaldi.

In any case (select case) anche al pub, in genere siamo riconoscibilissimi..... tu segui le magliette dei GeCHI e ci troverai   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## khazad-dum

a tal proposito...chi devo *costringere* a portarmi una L ?

 :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> a tal proposito...chi devo *costringere* a portarmi una L ?

 

Il magazzino lo ha botta, ma mi sa che di L e XL non se ne parla fino a che non vengono ristampate....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mouser

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *khazad-dum wrote:*   a tal proposito...chi devo *costringere* a portarmi una L ? 
> 
> Il magazzino lo ha botta, ma mi sa che di L e XL non se ne parla fino a che non vengono ristampate.... 

 

Al massimo, se khazad-dum ha per caso una rete wireless a casa, con la scusa di vedere se prende dovunque puo' mettersi a correre per casa con il laptop in mano durate il prossimo

```

# emerge -uD world

```

ed arrivare a richiedere una M   :Laughing: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## khazad-dum

/me rilegge frettolosamente http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/wlg/4598 sperando di riuscire a ritrovare la sua amata schedina && laptop

Mi chiedo solo quanto dovrò correre  :Smile: 

Anyway, se qualcuno è zona san siro magari ci si può pre-incontrare. Per le magliette invece mi sa che dovrò ricorrere a quella di slackit.org o quella di freebsd  :Razz: 

ciau

----------

## mouser

[estremista_mode]

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> Per le magliette invece mi sa che dovrò ricorrere a quella di slackit.org o quella di freebsd 
> 
> 

 

SACRILEGIOOO   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[/estremista_mode]

----------

## randomaze

In quei/questi giorni ci sarebbe un compleanno da festeggiare  :Mr. Green: 

Qualcuno riesce a trovare una torta con due candeline "pinguinose"?

----------

## mouser

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In quei/questi giorni ci sarebbe un compleanno da festeggiare 
> 
> Qualcuno riesce a trovare una torta con due candeline "pinguinose"?

 

Io non credo.... posso vedere in casa per le candeline pinguinose.... ma comunque non penso di averle.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok io ci saro' e anche fat_penguin  :Very Happy:  . Almeno una volta non vi do buca

----------

## zUgLiO

giovedì inizio a lavorare, quindi credo proprio che non ci potrò essere e mi dispiace molto  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> giovedì inizio a lavorare, quindi credo proprio che non ci potrò essere e mi dispiace molto  

 

noooooooo !!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

e vieni per la sera, no  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## mouser

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> noooooooo !!!!  
> 
> e vieni per la sera, no  ?
> ...

 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> noooooooo !!!!  
> 
> e vieni per la sera, no  ?
> ...

 

Quoto quoto   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> giovedì inizio a lavorare, quindi credo proprio che non ci potrò essere e mi dispiace molto  

 

Sei obbligato a venire  :Very Happy:  . Su su un piccolo sforzettino con x-drum

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zUgLiO wrote:*   giovedì inizio a lavorare, quindi credo proprio che non ci potrò essere e mi dispiace molto   
> 
> Sei obbligato a venire  . Su su un piccolo sforzettino con x-drum

 

...infatto, X-Drum guida la macchina venite e poi, intorno alle 20.30 andate via così rientri a casa prima della mezzanotte e l'indomani vai al lavoro fresco e riposato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Bhe', visto che le possibili soluzioni sono piu' cha valide, ho rimesso  zUgLiO in forse, spiegando il perche'.

Eddai, zUgLiO vieni, non farti pregare..... una birretta e via.....

----------

## federico

Ragazzi io non ho capito bene orario e luogo, come al solito. (In tutti i thread decisionali mi perdo via di brutto) ...

Se fosse alle 18 io posso spostare un paio di impegni e venire con ragazza e fratello (mitico fratello) per una birretta, poi mi tocca andare perche' devo partire...

Federico

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Se fosse alle 18 io posso spostare un paio di impegni e venire con ragazza e fratello (mitico fratello) per una birretta, poi mi tocca andare perche' devo partire...

 

Perfette  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## federico

18, Dove ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> 18, Dove ?

 

E soprattutto qualcuno sa dirmi come arrivarci????

----------

## mouser

18 stazione di Porta Garibaldi   :Very Happy: 

Per come arrivarci.... non ti so aiutare! Io di solito vengo con la metro... fa fermata proprio li   :Cool: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Purtroppo il mio problema è che io lavoro fino alle ore 17, anche mercoledi 29  :Sad:  .. quindi mi è praticamente impossibile essere a Milano in tempo utile   :Crying or Very sad: 

X-Drum invece dovrebbe essere in montagna a far finta di andare sullo snow-board credo   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Purtroppo il mio problema è che io lavoro fino alle ore 17, anche mercoledi 29  .. quindi mi è praticamente impossibile essere a Milano in tempo utile  
> 
> 

 

In any case (select case), e lo dico per puro chiarimento generale (spero che zUgLiO non me ne voglia), il ritrovo ufficiale e' alle ore 18:00 in P.ta Garibaldi, dopodiche' si prosegue in Corso Como per il Movida. Niente e nessuno vieta di trovarsi magari alle 19/19:30 direttamente al pub.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 18 stazione di Porta Garibaldi  
> 
> Per come arrivarci.... non ti so aiutare! Io di solito vengo con la metro... fa fermata proprio li  
> 
> 

 

Due o tre fermate prima di stazione centrale sulla metropolitana verde

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mouser ci sono

----------

## gaffiere

ok io lo dico sottovoce, prima che mi senta la sfiga: dovrei esserci pure io  :Smile: 

see ya

----------

## codadilupo

ri-aggiorno un poco, perché mi sto perdendo, si attendono smentite:

```
ora: 18.00

luogo: Stazione Garibaldi

destinazione: Movida (all'angolo con corso como)
```

presenti: 

```
mouser

randomaze

codadilupo

+alessandra

khazad-dum

fedeliallalinea

fat_penguin

federico

+riquito

+sara

.:deadhead:.

gaffiere

stefanonafets
```

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Mon Dec 27, 2004 5:58 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## federico

federico (+2 riccardo,sara)

----------

## mouser

[aldo_giovanni_giacomo mode]

@codadilupo: uellalla', cheffai, mi ciuli la lista? mi ciuli la lista??? Ma sei bbbbba.....

[/aldo_giovanni_giacomo mode]

A parte gli scherzi.... e' meglio cosi'. Cononsco gente che sui forum, quando vede un 3d di pie' pagine, va subito all'ultima senza leggere le precedenti... poi postano e scoprono che qualcuno aveva scritto la stessa cosa due pagine prima   :Confused: 

Thanxx coda

mouser  :Wink: 

ps: riguardo le prime 4 righe..... bhe' nn c'e' dubbio.... fa male lavorare il  25   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> @codadilupo: uellalla', cheffai, mi ciuli la lista? mi ciuli la lista??? Ma sei 

 

Mi sa che se siamo una dozzina sarebbe bene dargli un colpo di telefono in giornata per fargli sistemare il tavolo....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qualcuno sa dirmi fina a che ora ci sono i treni Milano->Chiasso per il ritorno e magari dirmi anche a che ora c'e' il treno Chiasso->milano per trovarmi alle 18:00 al punto di ritrovo. Scusate mi trovo con la 56k e ho difficolta' a fare ricerche

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Fedeli credo che meglio di così si muoia [all'andata][al ritorno]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Fedeli credo che meglio di così si muoia [all'andata]

 

Grazie mille al ritorno fino a che ora esistono i treni?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Grazie mille al ritorno fino a che ora esistono i treni?

 

22.30 da Garibaldi e poi, in estrema analisi, c'é un 0.30 da Centrale... arrivo un'ora dopo a Chiasso.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ritorno 22:30 da P.ta Garibaldi

----------

## stefanonafets

credo di esserci anche io.

[EDIT]

Stazione garibaldi Ok, ma un punto + preciso?

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> credo di esserci anche io.
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> Stazione garibaldi Ok, ma un punto + preciso?

 

A occhio e croce dove ho messo la 'X':

```

    |       |    BIGLIETTERIA   |      | 

----+       +-------------------+      +----

                                 X

```

----------

## stefanonafets

Ma stazione dei treni o della metro?

Non ho capito (nn conosco il posto)...

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Ma stazione dei treni o della metro?
> 
> Non ho capito (nn conosco il posto)...

 

Treni.

Se arrivi con la metro sali in superficie e sei alla stazione dei treni  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 22.30 da Garibaldi e poi, in estrema analisi, c'é un 0.30 da Centrale... arrivo un'ora dopo a Chiasso.

 

Al massimo hai un posto dove dormire  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Al massimo hai un posto dove dormire 

 

Se ti sei perso un punto interrogativo in fondo, la risposta é si.

Certo, ti butteró fuori di casa l'indomani quando vado al lavoro  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

alla ricerca di un numero di telefono, ho scoperto che esiste un sito che raccoglie i commenti dei dam-da-bevar*.

L'era dell'accesso comincia seriamente a spaventarmi  :Shocked:  , ad ogni modo, questo qui sotto é il posto

http://www.milanotonight.it/locale.php/746.html

*tipico animale metropolitano, si muove in branchi da 4-6 individui, passa la giornata sorbendo aperitivi e cocktails: la mattina, sbronzo, scrive su interdett' le impressioni della sera prima  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *stefanonafets wrote:*   credo di esserci anche io.
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> Stazione garibaldi Ok, ma un punto + preciso? 
> ...

 

Oh my god.... la mappetta in ascii.... che nostalgia.... mi vengono i lacrimoni agli occhi   :Crying or Very sad: 

Allora ci vediamo tutti domani?

ps: per info sulla lista di coda: verso le 9:00 - 9:30 viene anche vale  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Allora ci vediamo tutti domani?

 

Io avrò circa mezz'ora di ritardo  :Sad: 

Vengo direttamente al movida alle 18.30

----------

## mouser

YEAHHHHH

Stasera dobbiamo anche festeggiare i miei 400 post   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Lo so che non ho festeggiato i 100, 200 e 300...

... ma dato che questo gentoopub capita proprio, come dire, a borlotto (ehm..... scusate, a fagiuolo) ne approfitto

Ciriciao e a stasera.

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Dannazione a me vanno sempre tutte storte, spero di riuscire a venire...

Mio fratello ha dato forfait e parte appena dopo pranzo (manda un salutone a fedeli) e la mia ragazza e' abbastanza conciata e arriva qui dopo pranzo, speriamo di riuscire a venire, e il bello e' che avevo spostato tutti gli impegni...

----------

## mouser

a scanso di equivoci metto il tag

[burlone_mode]

Puoi sempre improvvisarti dottore (non in quel senso, povco   :Very Happy:  ) e diagnosticarle una malattia iper-infettiva (con conseguente toccata di balle da parte tua ed autopalpatina da parte sua), chiuderla in camera, dare una passata di baygon sulla porta e venire lo stesso!

[/burlone_mode]

Sperem di vederti.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Si ma poi e' troppo da ridere, sua madre dispone solo di medicine omeopatiche "palliative" cosi' ho messo qui sulla scrivania un bel set di medicinali da combattimento  :Smile:  di quelli che uso io per debellare virus e cellule vitali importanti  :Smile:  nel dubbio faccio secco tutto !

Hihhi

----------

## mouser

del tipo

```

# emerge --pretend ganja

```

????

o ho capito male?

----------

## khazad-dum

Sò che è un po' tardi, ma a questo punto, non era meglio organizzare una pizzata? Magari un aperitivo al movida e poi un pizzone straunto in zona...

Io comunque esco dall'ufficio alle 18:00, perciò sarò un pelo (di drago) in ritardo.Last edited by khazad-dum on Wed Dec 29, 2004 11:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mouser

bhe, in any case mi sembra che qualche post fa, visto il numero di persone avevo posto la possibilita' di estendere la serata ad una gentoo-cena, ma poi era morta li.

Se dopo un po' usciamo dal movida ed andiamo a mangiare da qualche parte, meglio ancora!

Da quel che ho capito coda si trova bene da pizzarito/pastarito; io, per quanto trovi effettivamente un po' pesantini i primi, non mi trovo male.

Semmai ci si puo' mettere d'accordo stasera in loco  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etica

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ermeneutica

purtroppo non ho trovato la teoretica, ma é presto detto: prendi la teologia, ammazzi dio, e hai la teoretica: una teologia decapitata  :Wink: 

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Wed Dec 29, 2004 2:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mouser

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etica
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ermeneutica
> 
> purtroppo non ho trovato la teoretica, ma é presto detto: prendi la teologia, ammazzi dio, e hai la teoretica: una teologia decapitata 
> ...

 

Grazie mille per i link.... interessanti!!!! Non si finisce mai di imparare qualcosa!

E' strano dire "prendi la teologia, ammazzi dio ... "! In questo modo non ammazzi la teologia??

In any case, magari stasera davanti ad una bella birra continuiamo il discorso!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etica
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ermeneutica

 

occazzarola, ho risposto sul topic sbagliato  :Wink: 

P.S.: ho appena riservato un tavolo per una dozzina di persone al movida, ore 18.00/18.30

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Wed Dec 29, 2004 2:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mouser

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> occazzarola, ho risposto sul topic sbagliato 
> 
> 

 

quoto   :Embarassed: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> occazzarola, ho risposto sul topic sbagliato 

 

No, questo é quello giusto, nell'altro eravate abbondantemente OT.

Qui invece questi discorsi van bene, tanto si confondono con l'effetto degli alcolici  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mouser

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   occazzarola, ho risposto sul topic sbagliato  
> 
> No, questo é quello giusto, nell'altro eravate abbondantemente OT.
> 
> Qui invece questi discorsi van bene, tanto si confondono con l'effetto degli alcolici 

 

ahhh, la bocca della verita'  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque io sto uscendo dal lavoro.... ci vediamo tra 2 orette circa gechini.

A piu' tardi.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> P.S.: ho appena riservato un tavolo per una dozzina di persone al movida, ore 18.00/18.30

 

Uhmmm mi sa che non arriveremo alla decina.

La guardia svizzera del forum non c'é... lo ho appena sentivo via SMS é ha un pò di problemi da risolvere e non può venire.

----------

## gaffiere

ok incomincio i preparativi, ci vediamo tra n'oretta  :Smile: 

see ya

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Yahwn...

foto

----------

## khazad-dum

per la cronaca l'intervento *internazionale* è andato bene  :Smile: 

ah..guardavo le foto...si capisce chiaramente che sono in "posa" ehehe

piuttosto, se ci clicco sopra (

http://deadhead.altervista.org/photo/gechi/04.12.29/slides/DSCN2727.html) ottengo un bel: Errore 404  e vengo rediretto su http://home.altervista.org/site/

Quasi quasi metto su photo-pub.gentoo-italia.org  :Razz: 

PLEASE, correggetemi il nick...non è kadza-dum, ma khazad-dum!!

----------

## randomaze

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> ottengo un bel: Errore 404  e vengo rediretto su http://home.altervista.org/site/

 

Solito vecchio problema di altervista... devi copiare manualmente il link e incollarlo nella barra degli URL...

 *Quote:*   

> Quasi quasi metto su photo-pub.gentoo-italia.org 

 

in realtà c'é già il gallery che usimo per gli screenshot, volendo possiamo adattare quello e aprire nuovi album  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ha ragione khazad-dum nell'uploadare la gallery il client s è perso qualche cosa... mo correggo e rimetto su...

----------

## gaffiere

in pausa pranzo dovrei ridimensionare le foto pure io.  .:deadhead:. te  le passo? così le mettiamo tutte da una stessa parte.

see ya

----------

## mouser

@.:deadhead:.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ecco a voi, gechi e gechine, le foto del vostro .:deadhead:. di cotal evento che fu il GentooPub special 'emerge -av newyear' edition al 29 dicembre 04, in quel del Movida, corso Como, Milano. I presenti furono Codadilupo e Alessandra, Mouser e Valentina, stefanonafets, gaffiere, kadza-dum, Federico e $dolce_metà, Randomaze ed il sottoscritto .
> 
> 

 

ehm.... io non voglio fare il pignolo, ma il nick e' mouser non Mouser. E' giusto, invece, della desc della seconda foto.

------------------------------------------------

Comunque: serata spettacolare, abbiamo riso, scherzato, bevuto e mangiato. Abbiamo parlato di tutto: dai cartoni della pixar alla teoretica (coda, con te non ho ancora finito   :Twisted Evil:  ), dall'elezione di un neo sudo-man (anche se detta cosi' fa alquanto schifo  :Laughing:  ) alla nascita di un nuovo gioco da fare con gli amici: il wirelesscondino. Se vengono richieste ulteri informazioni sul gioco postero' volentieri la versione 0.1 delle regole (ovviamente GPL).

IMHO bellissima serata, divertente: il punto di massima esplosione e' stato uno scambio di parole che ho avuto con coda mentre stavo parlando con Vale:

```

vale: "... sei proprio un pollo"

coda (mi indica con un dito e fa una faccia scurissima): "scusa, ho capito bene? ti ha dato del pollo?"

mouser: "si, ma anche lei spesso e' un pollo"

coda (sorride): "ahhh, bhe, allora...."

```

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  mi sono piegato dalle ristate

----------

## stefanonafets

Già, eccovi sudo-man  :Shocked:  ...

Beeeella serata, veramente divertente!!!

Ps, che capelli del ca**o che avevo...

----------

## mouser

bhe', anche gli occhietti non sono male  :Laughing: 

Avete notato tutti l'espressione di randomaze??? no, non stavamo bevendo la 12 birra....

Ottimo il profilo di khazad-dum... se fosse in bianco e nero sembrerebbe uno di quei busti in marmo che si vedono alle mostre: serio e con l'espressione della persona potente (il che mi sembra logico, visto che tirando un cavo puo' "virtualmente" staccare mezza italia da internet).

L'immancabile autoscatto artigianale di .:deadhead:. fa la sua solita porca figura immezzo alla gallery!

E per concludere: chi e' l'unica persona che e' stata immortalata con la maglietta d'ordinanza???

 :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *mouser wrote:*   

> nascita di un nuovo gioco da fare con gli amici: il wirelesscondino. Se vengono richieste ulteri informazioni sul gioco postero' volentieri la versione 0.1 delle regole (ovviamente GPL).

 

Certo che le vogliamo, mi pare ovvio!  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

 *shev wrote:*   

> Certo che le vogliamo, mi pare ovvio! 

 

WIRELESSCONDINO

Strumenti & Regole

Strumenti

Un portatile con scheda wireless. Volendo si puo' utilizzare il desktop, ma ci vuole una bella prolunga  :Laughing: 

PC configurato per il wakeup/shutdown via rete.

Una persona che arbitra il gioco.

Regole

Il gioco e' per cinque o piu' persone (non si era stabilito ma mi sembra il minimo per divertirsi): una di queste e' l'arbitro.

L'arbitro decide casualmente tra i partecipanti chi e' l'AP (Access Point). NB: tutti i computer sono configurati in maniera da fungere da AP... l'arbitro semplicemente decide un IP (che sapra' solo lui e il giocatore assegnato) e lo elegge AP.

Si calcola un numero con la semplice moltiplicazione 10*nº giocatori; questo numero viene chiamato "Numero di Scrambling"

L'arbitro, dal suo pc, invia a tutti gli altri giocatori tanti pacchetti ACK inframezzati da 1000ms, quanto e' il Numero di Scrambling; durante questa operazione i giocatori possono liberamente muoversi nell'area designata.

Al termine dei pacchetti ACK ogni giocatore inizia a pingare gli altri: secondo il tempo di risposta e' possibile determinare (a spanne) la distanza dagli altri giocatori.

Quando un giocatore vede un'altro manda contemporaneamente uno shutdown sul pc dell'altro giocatore e due pacchetti ACK sul pc dell'arbitro.

Se viene spento il pc dell'AP, l'arbitro invia 2 pacchetti ACK ai pc dei rimanenti giocatori, per indicare la fine della partita.

Ovviamente ci sono anche delle regole schematiche:

1) Se un pc non risponde al ping, o da "destination host unreachable"  e nessuno ha inviato un pacchetto ACK il giocatore e' squalificato e viene lanciato dall'arbitro uno shutdown sulla sua macchina

2) Se due giocatori si vedono contemporaneamente, il primo al quale si spegne il pc (e che quindi non verra' piu' pingato per primo dall'arbitro) ha perso; l'altro ricevera' un wakeup via rete dall'arbitro per permettergli di continuare il gioco.

Queste regole sono sotto licenza GPL. Sono nate da un'idea mia e di codadilupo dopo qualche alcolico ed un discorso di federico.

Copyleft, 2004 - GentooPub special 'emerge -av newyear' edition

Some rights reserved!

----------

## gaffiere

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  >SNIP!<
> 
> ```
> 
> vale: "... sei proprio un pollo"
> ...

 

azz fantastica questa 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

see ya

----------

## gaffiere

ragazzi è stata una figata  :Smile: 

vorrei ringraziarvi tutti per i bei momenti, le risate e le chiacchere.

però cavolo! voi ne sapete davvero troppe di cose  :Evil or Very Mad:   mi tocca mettermi a studiare di brutto se solo voglio reggere una discussione con voi   :Laughing: 

see ya

----------

## shev

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Queste regole sono sotto licenza GPL. Sono nate da un'idea mia e di codadilupo dopo qualche alcolico...

 

Direi "dopo fiumi di alcolici"  :Laughing: 

Da provare cmq  :Wink: 

----------

## khazad-dum

Ma voi siete tutti fuori di melone   :Laughing: 

```

L'arbitro, dal suo pc, invia a tutti gli altri giocatori tanti pacchetti ACK inframezzati da 1000ms, quanto e' il Numero di Scrambling; durante questa operazione i giocatori possono liberamente muoversi nell'area designata. 

```

Io al max vi inseguirò con una birra media (rigorosamente slalom  :Cool:  ). Belle foto, bei commenti, bella gente.

dum

----------

## akiross

 :Crying or Very sad:  Sigh sob, perche' mi sono dimenticato del pub? Baaaaw mi sono perso ancora l'evento!

Pero' sicuramente ne faremo uno verso i primi di gennaio (magari l'8 sera che cosi' festeggio/mi tiro su il morale dopo l'esame di guida  :Smile: ) per festeggiare l'anno nuovo, e io ci saro!

Mouser, ti posso delegare mio incaricato di fiducia per segnalarmi gli eventuali gentoo pub?  :Very Happy:  Purtroppo non vedo il forum tutti i giorni, quindi mi capita _come sta volta e la scorsa :@_ di saltare questi mitici eventi  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz a tutti!

EDIT: Ops scusa il Mouser, e' che sono abituato ad iniziare le frasi con la maiuscola XD non era voluto davvero, ho visto solo ora che prima correggevi qualcuno  :Razz: 

----------

## mouser

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Mouser, ti posso delegare mio incaricato di fiducia per segnalarmi gli eventuali gentoo pub?  Purtroppo non vedo il forum tutti i giorni, quindi mi capita _come sta volta e la scorsa :@_ di saltare questi mitici eventi 
> 
> 

 

ok... tieni conto pero' che il forum lo guardo solo quando sono in ufficio! Comunque semmai quando si decide ti mando un pm!

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Ops scusa il Mouser, e' che sono abituato ad iniziare le frasi con la maiuscola XD non era voluto davvero, ho visto solo ora che prima correggevi qualcuno 

 

Non preoccuparti!!!!!!! comunque stavo gia' autoquotandomi dalla risposta a .:deadhead:.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ho fatto un po' di ordine tra le foto dei vari Gentoo-Pub. Eccovi il risultato:

http://www.deadhead.altervista.org/photo/gechi/

----------

## federico

Ehi ci sono anche io !!!

La mia Miss si chiama Sara  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Correggerò!  :Very Happy:   spe che finiscono le code di eMule, visto che upload verso altervista è un po' pietoso.

----------

## mouser

Gia' che correggi il nome della miss di federico.... ho visto tanti Mouser   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

A volte mi chiedo se non e' il caso di cambiare nick.... ma poi mi dico "NO, la crociata contro chi mi sbaglia il nick deve continuare, bwabwabwabwa   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  "

E si che non siamo utenti winzozz.... dovremmo fare differenza tra Mouser e mouser.... insomma.. un nick case sensitive  :Laughing: 

Ottima compilation fotografica, comunque... spero che nel 2005 ci sara' modo di ampliarla tanto tanto

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ok, modificato anche il tuo nick. Quando uploado apprezzerai le modifiche...

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ok, modificato anche il tuo nick. Quando uploado apprezzerai le modifiche...

 

spero vorrai offrirmi una birra, visto che non ti ho ancora detto di sotituire Codadilupo con codadilupo  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...  :Mad: 

si in effetti coda te la meriti...Cmq sono soddisfatto: avendo in coda 117 file sotto emule... aspetterete un po'   :Very Happy: 

scherzo. Quando ho voglia lo stoppo e riupploado il tutto. Cmq grazie per la segnalazione dei refusi,

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> spero vorrai offrirmi una birra, visto che non ti ho ancora detto di sotituire Codadilupo con codadilupo

 

Uh, c'era una birra in palio?

E tu .:deadhead:., con una simile posta,  non hai scritto nemmeno una volta randomize, Randomaze, randomase o roba simile?

----------

## mouser

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   spero vorrai offrirmi una birra, visto che non ti ho ancora detto di sotituire Codadilupo con codadilupo 
> 
> Uh, c'era una birra in palio?
> 
> E tu .:deadhead:., con una simile posta,  non hai scritto nemmeno una volta randomize, Randomaze, randomase o roba simile?

 

Vabbe', a saperlo la chiedevo anch'io una birra... o magari uno zombie, cosi' assaggio com'e'

----------

## dboogieman

Merda mi sono perso anche questa data...be conto di leggere meglio il forum ed unirmi alla prossima..davero sono curioso..di vedere un po' di facce che stanno dietro ad i vari avatar!!!

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## mouser

 *dboogieman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> davero sono curioso..di vedere un po' di facce che stanno dietro ad i vari avatar!!! 
> 
> 

 

Leggendo qualche post sopra, potrai svelare alcune di quelle "facce da avatar" che si presentano ai gentoo-pub   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Quoto quoto

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ho fatto un po' di ordine tra le foto dei vari Gentoo-Pub. Eccovi il risultato:
> 
> http://www.deadhead.altervista.org/photo/gechi/

 

----------

